# best big water poling skiff???



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

40


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

flytyn said:


> What's your budget?





wardicus said:


> 40


You could buy 2-3 Hewes, Maverick used for that and if you find a nice Bone fisher or Master Angler that would fit what you want


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

I had two boats trying not to do that again ... and I want it to pole better than a hewes


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I had the exact same needs as you with a little tighter budget. I was looking at maverick 18hpxv, hells marquesa, and panga marine 18.

Found a used hpx-v a couple weeks ago and couldn't be happier with how the boat performs.

Has a 115 4 stroke yami. Pole in 10-11" best I can't tell with two and a half tank of fuel and 4 batteries. Is it as easy to pole as my ankona? No. It it makes up for it in open water/beachfront crossings.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

There are some used Vantages that should fit your requirements 

That is the boat I'm eyeing for similar fishing


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Get a look at an older standard Egret (18'9") - if you can find an affordable one without a big motor and a lot extras on it you'll be surprised by how well it does a range things. I've poled one all day long -but most will want a bow mount TM on it... I know guides who use them everywhere from deep in the backcountry all the way out to oceanside up around Stuart and Jupiter. Finding one for not a lot of money - good luck...

One of the best features of any Egret will be how well it keeps its value if cared for (pretty much in the Hells Bay category there....).


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Vantage is a great boat for your application.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Buddy of mine recently sold an Egret (18') for $35K and it was in showroom condition. There's a 16 in S. FL listed on The Hull Truth for $23K. They're out there, but you have to be on the lookout and ready to deal when they pop up.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

the 18 hpx is a beast (in a good way). i love fishing off my guide's 18 and he poles that thing all day long (no tm even installed)


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah egret great rep great ride but poling it I don't know ... vantage I hear is a great boat as well I'm looking for the best poling boat in this category I don't pole for hrs on end but if the need arises like to be able to and a quiet hull .


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I personally am a flats boat fan but I do like the HPX-V's and have fished off both the 18 and 17. The 17 is surprising how well it takes big water for such a small skiff. If you like small and simple and run more on a minimalist mode of operation and want easier poling, then look at the 17. If you like more room, less tippy, want more power and looking at bigger water mostly, then the 18 would be better. But it also depends on what you want the boat to be used for mostly.

I don't care what most people say about fishing and poling on the beach side or in big water, but if you are sticking with using a pole only, you'll be limited with what you can do.

All that being said, the Egrets are caddys, but a Hewes Redfishing 18 is a sweet ride too and both will eat up big water! Both of those boats are possible to pole, but just not your only mode of silent locomotion. So you need a TM for sure. However, it's possible to use a TM to get you near the fish, then use the pole to ease up to them and/or stage up the boat. Sure, you are limited in super skinny water and poling for long distances, but it's a good option if you are mostly fishing big water and the ride will be more enjoyable for people you take with you (especially for family).


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

HB Marquesa or HPX-18. You should be able to find a used one in your budget


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

East cape vantage... there was a guy selling a 2016 VHP with a Mere 150 4 stroke loaded for 36k, that's a steal!!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a big Dragonfly fan. Have a look at the 17 Classic; very aggressive entry for big water. Used are hard to come by, but new are not too far over your budget.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

had 2 different egret 18's - really noisy, and not a dream to pole. Got a beavertail vengeance - still a really good big water boat, super stable and a dream to pole. Also the least draft of any of the big water boats


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd stick with the pedigree skiffs, HB, Egret, Maverick.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Where are you located? What areas are you fishing?


----------



## sugarloafer (Jul 18, 2017)

An absolute dream to pole [Islamorada guides who poled it say it's the best ever], dry big water ride.

Matecumbe Skiffwerks will soon be producing an 18' Chris Morejohn designed state of the art skiff, the Lithium, with basic tiller models starting at 25K$ boat motor trailer.
Its taller and wider than his original Hell's Bay designs.

Brian or Geno at Islamarine is contact person.

https://hogfishdesign.wordpress.com/2017/05/02/lithium-latest-pictures/


----------



## billeh (Mar 21, 2017)

Call Kevin at East Cape...I don't like talking on the phone and wasting people's time when I'm still not quite in the market, but he talked to me for 10+ minutes about how they run the company and why a Vantage is the perfect boat to do what you're talking about. I had essentially the exact same requirements for my next boat and barring some major financial crisis will be ordering one soon.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Very happy with my 18-HPX!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

which


wardicus said:


> like the title says would appreciate some feedback on this. where I fish draft isn't real important lowest prob 10 -12 inches and I will be fishing the beach for tarpon. the boat will have to make long open water runs and will have three some of the time . however I would still like to pole and have a boat that poles well for what it is . I realize no perfect boat , its just that I don't need a sub 8 inch boat. skiffs I'm considering 18hpx , evo etc... and go!


Years ago in researching for a similar flats boat found an Action Craft 1622 had a BIA rating of 4 persons/650 lbs & a 7"-9" draft while there were almost no other boats, such as Hewes, Maverick, or Pathfinder which were mostly for 3 persons & 500 lbs; even close in fishing 4 unless it was a with a 12" draft except for bigger AC's & almost no one poled an 18' boat around here anymore.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

vantagefish said:


> Where are you located? What areas are you fishing?


Destin is my home waters but will be fishing from Pensacola to Appalach ..... and boat will be making trips to keys , crystal river etc ... possibley Louisiana as well ... our tarpon are all beachside . The boat everyone wants here is a big bay boat 22-24 pathfinder but I just don't want something that big right now ... I fish solo a lot in Santa Rosa sound and just love skiffs ... picking one is hard I want a handful .... still slightly considering something simple from spear and than a center console .... but those hpx's are calling me ... the models being recommended are the ones I knew would be however I'm curious if one excels significantly better on the pole


----------



## TF21 (Jun 2, 2016)

When the big motor turns off, I pole my 18HPX-V 95% of the time and couldn't be happier.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I pole a vantage with a 90hp all day no issues. Does it pole as well as a micro? Absolutely not, but very doable. I haven't spent any time on an hpxv18 so I can't speak to it. I can say the vantage is the driest, best riding skiff I've ever been on and I've been on quite a few


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Bonecracker said:


> Very happy with my 18-HPX!


@Bonecracker , I'm sorry but I wouldn't be seen on the water in that hideous 18HPX if I were you. So, to save you the possible embarrassment in the future you can drop it off at my house


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

trailblazerEXT said:


> which
> 
> Years ago in researching for a similar flats boat found an Action Craft 1622 had a BIA rating of 4 persons/650 lbs & a 7"-9" draft while there were almost no other boats, such as Hewes, Maverick, or Pathfinder which were mostly for 3 persons & 500 lbs; even close in fishing 4 unless it was a with a 12" draft except for bigger AC's & almost no one poled an 18' boat around here anymore.


You couldn't pay me to try to fish 4 on a 1622. There isn't near enough room. And It won't come close to 7-9" especially with that many people. Trust me, I wish I could!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

Godzuki86 said:


> You couldn't pay me to try to fish 4 on a 1622. There isn't near enough room. And It won't come close to 7-9" especially with that many people. Trust me, I wish I could!!


Able to bait fish 3 carefully or 2 fly fishers easily, but 4 is more of a cruise to take turns fishing &/or sunbathing with a cold one......


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

trailblazerEXT said:


> Able to bait fish 3 carefully or 2 fly fishers easily, but 4 is more of a cruise to take turns fishing &/or sunbathing with a cold one......


That's reasonable. My boat is a jack of all trades, master of non type of boat. It can do everything just nothing great.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

If you wanna pole, make sure you pick a hull that designed not to have hull slap.. EVO, HPXs, VANTAGE, The HBs.. exc...back in the day you could get away with-out it, but the fish these days are very educated..


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Big water ability and fairly easy on the pole.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Given where you are fishing primarily, you really do need something that can handle 2' chop on the regs...for long runs. Even the bays around there can build on just a mild east wind. Personally, I would only consider a few boats for what you are seeking (these are ones I have experience with, and I'm sure others would do it as well)

Egret 189 - I don't see how anyone could recommend anything much better. 
Maverick HPX 18 - Probably poles a bit better than the Egret, has a little lower gunnels
IPB Inshore 18 - (yes, I am biased) - Has more cockpit room than the other 2 mentioned which may be something you'd like tarpon fishing. And you could afford a new one


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Not that it needs another vote but I have owned a Vantage for 7 months and it fits the mold of tactical polling skiff with big water capabilities. You will find plenty of low hour boats for 40k.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes our bays can be nasty . i know the egret has a great rep for ride but I would imagine the hpx poles better by more than a bit .... and the hpx actually has quite a deep cockpit at least the ones I've seen .... interesting you didn't mention a vantage ...


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

windblows said:


> Given where you are fishing primarily, you really do need something that can handle 2' chop on the regs...for long runs. Even the bays around there can build on just a mild east wind. Personally, I would only consider a few boats for what you are seeking (these are ones I have experience with, and I'm sure others would do it as well)
> 
> Egret 189 - I don't see how anyone could recommend anything much better.
> Maverick HPX 18 - Probably poles a bit better than the Egret, has a little lower gunnels
> IPB Inshore 18 - (yes, I am biased) - Has more cockpit room than the other 2 mentioned which may be something you'd like tarpon fishing. And you could afford a new one


As far as the ipb I have never even seen one but I'm in love with the looks of that hull , old sea hunter .... actually would consider a sea hunter based on what I've read about them wonder if Ipb is close to or better than the same quality .... absolutely beautiful boat In my opinion but thats all I know about it ....


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

wardicus said:


> As far as the ipb I have never even seen one but I'm in love with the looks of that hull , old sea hunter .... actually would consider a sea hunter based on what I've read about them wonder if Ipb is close to or better than the same quality .... absolutely beautiful boat In my opinion but thats all I know about it ....


Well, I own one, so feel free to ask any questions about the IPB. I've had it for almost three years and can answer any specifics. I can say that I am really happy with it.

Oh, and as far as not mentioning a Vantage, I just don't have any experience with them. Just what I have read and I don't like to give opinions based on someone else's opinion. I'll only give mine if I am qualified to do so.


----------



## rtoler (Dec 26, 2018)

I fish West Bay in Galveston and need to get into 5" water to get fish a lot of times. My HB does it but probably could not with the big motors I see of some of these skiffs. But I would like to see how fast mine would go with a 90hp or 115hp on it!!!!


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

What is easier to pole - Marquesa or HPXV-18?


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Marquesa or HPX 18


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Chittum 12degree mangrove if your budget allows, you don’t need all carbon boat for those draft numbers and they pole very well. Very dry boat.

You can get in a regular 10% carbon build for what a marquesa will cost.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

HB has a used marquesa for $42k.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CM0PZCCM_Z3/


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

if money is not issue chittum 21 is probably the best bet. Contact Steven Ford he can demo you


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

wardicus said:


> like the title says would appreciate some feedback on this. where I fish draft isn't real important lowest prob 10 -12 inches and I will be fishing the beach for tarpon. the boat will have to make long open water runs and will have three some of the time . however I would still like to pole and have a boat that poles well for what it is . I realize no perfect boat , its just that I don't need a sub 8 inch boat. skiffs I'm considering 18hpx , evo etc... and go!


Hells Bay Marquesa/Biscayne


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

If moneys not an issue I would go for the new hells bay marathon or a cheaper option is the BT vantage


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

wardicus said:


> like the title says would appreciate some feedback on this. where I fish draft isn't real important lowest prob 10 -12 inches and I will be fishing the beach for tarpon. the boat will have to make long open water runs and will have three some of the time . however I would still like to pole and have a boat that poles well for what it is . I realize no perfect boat , its just that I don't need a sub 8 inch boat. skiffs I'm considering 18hpx , evo etc... and go!


Budget is a good place to start?


----------



## freemanfella (Dec 1, 2020)

I've got a 2015 Beavertail BT3-now I think they call it the Vengeance. I bought it used with a 90 Yamaha and it's a great skiff for the money. I use it in Charleston it does well Tarpon fishing or poling in the grass. I am 6'6" and can walk the gunnels easily. Very dry boat as well IMO. I would think you can find a BT3 or Vengeance used under 40k. I'll sell you mine once I can find a side console HB Pro I can afford...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

OliverBrewton said:


> If moneys not an issue I would go for the new hells bay marathon or a cheaper option is the *BT vantage*


HUH??


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

HB Marathon might work for you


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> HUH??


Sorry meant to say vengeance


----------



## doublehauler (Apr 21, 2012)

wardicus said:


> like the title says would appreciate some feedback on this. where I fish draft isn't real important lowest prob 10 -12 inches and I will be fishing the beach for tarpon. the boat will have to make long open water runs and will have three some of the time . however I would still like to pole and have a boat that poles well for what it is . I realize no perfect boat , its just that I don't need a sub 8 inch boat. skiffs I'm considering 18hpx , evo etc... and go!


18 hpx and evo are both great skiffs but I would consider a Hells bay Marquesas as well. It’s the best poling of those three. If your not going to be poling a lot and primarily using a trolling motor I would recommend a egret. If your just poling my first choice would be the marquesas for all around performances. You can’t wrong with any of the above


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

So this is like a 5 year old thread, what did he get?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Caimen and redfisher 21


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

Longer is better than shorter nothing shorter than 18’, 20 would be better. weight is your friend in ruff water! You want a lot of bow flair , sharp entry at the bow. Bay boats blow to bad because of the high sides. 

a buddy of mine has a 21’ bass cat that is a great open water boat. With a 150 hp instead of the 300hp it would draft less pole easier. Something to consider if your not fishing 8” of water.


----------



## Jordanlopez23 (Oct 26, 2020)

I had similiar needs. Ended up going with a 17V with a merc 115 proxs with 29 gallon tank. Has the motor and the fuel tank to run far and fast. Handles Biscayne bays chop, floats in 9-11 inches depending on load. The only thing that won’t meet your criteria is the fishabilty for 3 people. Can be done but much more room on the 18 HPXV


----------

